# we need a hand here



## dream_cloud (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi, my friends. If you would be so kind to give a vote everyday to my kittens in a contest for "Cat of the Month", I would be really grateful. 
All you have to do is click this link: Concurs pisica lunii Whiskas,, then write "Rica si Cocuta" in the "Cauta" box, write the code and click on "Voteaza". That's all. I'm counting on your help. Thanks in advance! If you need any help, you can ask me. Thanks again! 
Hugs, 
Roxana


----------



## Madness (Mar 15, 2008)

done..

she is cuttieeeeeeeeeee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

done,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Done


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

done................


----------

